# AUTOMATOR déplacer fichiers en fonction de leur extension



## headbreaker (9 Février 2011)

Salut à Tous,

J'ai cherché dans les forums et je n'ai rien trouvé qui soit exactement ce que je cherche et même en essayant d'appliquer ce que je trouve je n'arrive à rien.

Je voudrais créer une automatisation qui ferait que quand je mets des fichiers sur mon bureau, ils soient envoyés dans des dossiers différents selon leur extension ou leur type, genre vers des dossiers images, vidéos, musiques, documents, ou autres...
J'ai donc voulu créer une "action de dossier" avec automator : " action de dossier recoit les fichers et dossiers ajoutés à : Bureau" > filtrer les éléments du finder par type : image (par exemple) > déplacer les éléments du finder à : dossier Images

Je comptais créer une action de dossier différente pour chaque type de fichier ( une pour les vidéos qui arrivent sur le bureau, une pour les pdf, une pour les images, une pour les musiques etc...), je ne sais pas si c'est la bonne solution mais je ne vois pas comment faire autrement.

Quoiqu'il en soit, j'obtiens une erreur à "déplacer les éléments du finder" (erreur=l'action n'a pas été fournie avec les données requises). j'ai essayé en mettant obtenir les éléments sélectionnés du finder entre les deux, j'ai aussi remplacé "filtrer les éléments" par "rechercher des éléments du finder" et je n'arrive à rien...

Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution à mon problème?

Merci d'avance à tous.

PS : Je suis sous snow.


Dans http://forums.macg.co/applications/...cations-peut-on-parler-dans-applications.html qui figure en tête du forum "Applications", il est dit :



> Concernant le cas particulier d'Automator, jusqu'à nouvel avis, on en parlera dans le forum accueillant normalement les discussions concernant les applications qu'on veut automatiser (par exemple dans "Internet et réseau" pour l'automatisation d'envois de mails, ou dans "Photo" pour des traitements "batch" de photos).




Le Finder, c'est dans "Mac OS X", pas dans "Applications", qu'on en parle !

On déménage.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (27 Juillet 2011)

je suis aussi intéressé, quelqu'un connait-il l'ordre et les éléments de la bibliothèque à sélectionné pour réaliser cette action ?

merci par avance !


----------



## lestyx (13 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir j'arrive peut être un peu tard mais bon... il existe FileMyFiles.
Bonne chance


----------

